# Joey Stop Working After Software Upgrade



## epeets (Nov 24, 2012)

My Hopper & Joey receiver displayed a message "receiver was update message" but after I saw this message my Joey has not worked since. 

See attached picture

We found that:

This happens when you try to watch live TV and or when trying to watching a Recording
The Joey is confirm that it linked to the hopper
The Hopper is confirmed linked to the Joey
The Moca Signal is good
I did change the Solo Node Switch
If it hit the red button on the Joey Remote I can selected the Hopper and pause play that tuner, but on the Joey we have no picture
If I hit the guide button on the Joe






y remote the guide comes up and it current, but when I selected a channel the screen goes blank
If I hit the info button on the Joey remote the full description of the channel appears on the screen, but can no watch the program on the Joey TV
If it I hit the Live TV button on the Joey remote, nothing happen the screen stay black 

We call this issue to Dish Tech Support, after going through 1 regular rep and 2 advance reps we were unable to get the problem resolved. 
 We did find that the Hopper & Joey is still old Software:
 Hopper: S328 NDEB 8/6/2013
 Joey: S292 ZADH 4/3/2013

I see on line the software is up S428, is there any way to force my Hopper & Joey system to get the new software, or can you suggested any options for us to fix this problem we are having?

Thanks


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

If you have the Hopper with Sling then S328 is the correct sw for the Hopper. S428 is for the Hopper with out sling. I don't know what the sw level is for the Joey but I have S357 on my Joey and S428 (original Hopper). Have you pulled the plug and done a reboot of the Hopper?


----------

